# Bridge for dormice



## Rosemary (Sep 25, 2010)

A firm of developers is thought to be ready to spend up to £500,000 as part of a housing scheme – to accommodate a bridge for dormice.

A six-page document has been drawn up looking at how to cater for the rodent population, which has held up a major development in Crewkerne for three years

Beth Jerrett, of the Somerset Wildlife Trust, said: "Dormice are one of the rarest mammals across Europe so they have a huge degree of protection.

"They exist only in small groups per hectare of land, so it's critical they can find each other. If a development threatens to divide them, then provision must be made."

A firm of developers is thought to be ready to spend up to £500,000 as part of a housing scheme – to accommodate a bridge for dormice.


----------



## The Ace (Sep 25, 2010)

Or they could build somewhere else.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

I work in Crewkerne. This is a town which won't let us park our cars in the car park so we have to go park down the road.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 25, 2010)

Surely it would be easier and cheaper to train the dormice to signal for a remote-controlled model helicopter taxi when they want to visit their friends in other parts of the development?

And so cute!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

That might distract me from my work if I saw that out the window!


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 25, 2010)

Which is more important, you doing your work or increasing the global level of cute?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

The cute!


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 25, 2010)

And if your managers have a problem with it, send them to me.


----------



## Dave (Sep 25, 2010)

Mouse said:


> I work in Crewkerne. This is a town which won't let us park our cars in the car park so we have to go park down the road.


Mice drive cars? And go to work? Surely, in that case they deserve a bridge!


----------

